# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  #4028 avl, Αγιος Δημήτριος

## avl

Ήρθε και η δική μου σειρά να παραθέσω τις διασυνδέσεις του κόμβου:

*Διασυνδέσεις:*
1) avl #4028 <--> petaloudas #6353
2) avl #4028 <--> Pilgrim #7056
3) avl #4028 <--> Thunder #4266

----------


## commando

κανε αιτηση ΑΧ/ΒΧ.καλοριζικο το Thunderolink

----------


## Ifaistos

Καλορίζικο  ::

----------


## avl

έκανα. Σε ευχαριστώ.
Ναι ναι καλορίζικο να είναι!

Και έπεται και συνέχεια...

----------


## mojiro

Καλως ηρθες στους ΑχΒαχΒασανα Κομβους!

για τσεκαρε το λινκακι με τον Petaloudas εχει προβληματακια  ::

----------


## avl

Καλως σας βρήκα!

Τι είδους προβλημματακια εννοείς?
Δώσε καμια λεπτομέρεια να το βελτιώσουμε!

----------


## commando

to λινκ με πεταλουδα ειναι οντως τοστιερα,οταν φτιαξει ο καιρος δειτε το.Το πιανουμε απο παντου.

----------


## avl

to link avl -- petaloudas διορθώθηκε αρκετά  ::  .
Αναμένεται ακόμη βελτίωση στο άμεσο μέλλον.

----------


## commando

οκ καντε και ενα ελεγχο αν μπορεις να γινεις εσυ ap μηπως ειναι καλυτερα απο θορυβο λιγακι please.

----------


## costas43gr

Ακομα τιποτα με Ν.Σμυρνη ?

----------


## paliakos

Παιδιά μια βοήθεια να συνδεθώ από Αγ. Δημήτριο? που θα πάρω πληροφορίες??

----------


## costas43gr

Τα γνωστα, εγγραφη στο http://wind.awmn.net για να δηλωσεις την θεση σου, και απο εκει να δεις και να δουμε, ποιοι ειναι κοντα σου και τι μπορει να γινει.
Απο βοηθεια πιστευω θα βρεις απο πολλους, αλλα ριξε και μια ματια για εξοπλησμο και τροπους κατασκευης και στηριξης ψαχνωντας στο forum που αφθονουν σε ιδεες και λυσεις, καθως και τι ειδους συνδεση θα κανεις. (Κομβος - πελατη ή BB κομβος).
Δες κι εδω http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart και εδω http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf 
Καλως ηρθες.
Κωστας

----------


## commando

βαλε λιγο μακρια την συχνοτητα οπως βλεπεις.

----------


## costas43gr

Αλεξ, τώρα που κοπικε το άλλο λινκ, πρέπει να βρούμε 1-2 λινκ γιατί πάμε το γύρο του θριάμβου στο Μπραχάμι...  ::  
Αν υπάρχει κανένας ενδιαφερόμενος, ας στείλει κάνα μήνυμα.

----------


## lakis

O Peaceful_Warrior (#8726) υποτίθεται ότι έχει εξοπλισμό που κάθεται. Ας κάνει μία προσπάθεια για ζεύξη μ' αυτόν. Αν αυτός (PW-8726) κάνει δύο ζεύξεις θα τον σηκώσω και εγώ.

----------


## KYROS

Αλέξανδρε δεν είχα νέα σου , εάν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα 
που μπορώ να βοηθήσω πες μου.

----------

